# Grand Canyon waypoints for Inreach Explorer



## walkabout (May 2, 2009)

Hi all- I have a Garmin Inreach Explorer + and I want to put waypoints into it, for the Grand- Lees ferry to Diamond Creek. Either campground locations, or mileage points (or ideally both). Rivermaps have a .gpx file that they allow people to download- but when I try to upload it into my account, I get the message that there is a maximum of 500 waypoints allowed, and the file includes 699... (each mile marker to about 290, plus rapids, camps, etc). Anyone know how I can get at least basic waypoints into the machine (without adding each one, one by one)?
Thanks


----------



## griz (Sep 19, 2005)

Kind of getting old school these days. If you have a phone or tablet with GPS capability subscribe to the OnX Hunting app, download the area for off grid use and all those put ins, campsites, most named rapids on permit rivers, side canyons, trails, etc are already there. Your exact location shows up as a blue dot (like google maps) on detailed satellite imagery. It’s an amazing app for river runners these days.

OnX started and is mainly geared towards hunters navigating private and public lands, which is how I started with them, but they have expanded over the years and it’s beyond priceless for a stupid easy,precise way to follow progress on a river now, too. It’s a scalable subscription service by state or just get every state in their one elite memberships. Worth every penny if you are outdoorsy at all.

Screenshot examples...


----------



## bcpnick (Jul 16, 2015)

Upload the file to a google map (or any other mapping software) and cut it down to the 500 limit. Just cutting out some river mileage marks should make that easy.

Also, what kind of POS GPS limits waypoints?! Garmin is crap. Use Gaia on a phone or tablet.


----------



## deadlizard (Mar 10, 2008)

As pointed out above, a GPX file is a text file formatted as xml and can be edited to fit the 500 waypoint limit.

I have a downloadable Grand Canyon gpx at PaddleOn that you can open in Notepad to remove any unwanted waypoints.

https://www.paddleon.net/paddleonwaypoints.aspx


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

I just came up against the same problem and found a nice program to essentially do the upper canyon above Phantom as one .gpx file and below Phantom as another. Worked great.

I put them on my google drive and you can find them here...

Above Phantom -

https://drive.google.com/file/d/1GVm9ZQXPiucAZ9Yc5qnVmFHMhKEe5GSK/view?usp=sharing

Below Phantom - 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/10lqNtZliN1CRdAIVkm29ESSgu-h9qobA/view?usp=sharing

No idea how long the links will last but maybe they can help someone out. I leave for a trip in a few days and it will be nice to have them just in case.


----------



## Infidien (May 27, 2013)

I've used TopoFusion.com | GPS Mapping Software for Windows for years to manipulate GPX files (download the demo version) Tip: open the 'Properties' window for the file and use the 'waypoints' tab.


----------

